# E90 sport display coded but not working quite right



## markus8291 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey guys,

Last night I coded the Sport display on my 2011 335i and it shows up fine (picture attached) but for some reason the dials don't move when I'm driving. Also I could not find where I change it to hp and tq. I looked in the KOMBI part, where it's supposed to be but it wasn't there. Has anyone done this?


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Did you code using this?

HU_CIC => 3000 HMI => EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID => aktiv
HU_CIC => 3000 HMI => EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT => aktiv

If so that is only the first step...

You will then also have to activate the actual data to get there...

I do not remember where it is but i think it is in KOMBI module somewhere.

Good luck and post your results!


----------



## markus8291 (Apr 3, 2011)

cwickberg said:


> Did you code using this?
> 
> HU_CIC => 3000 HMI => EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID => aktiv
> HU_CIC => 3000 HMI => EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT => aktiv
> ...


Yes that's what I coded so far. I looked in the KOMBI module last night but it got too late so I'll have to dive back into it after work today.


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Try changing EFF_DYN_SYS_CID to aktiv on the CIC module and see if that helps.


----------



## r77 (Mar 21, 2014)

icuc said:


> Try changing EFF_DYN_SYS_CID to aktiv on the CIC module and see if that helps.


That's Efficient Dynamics (EcoPRO) Info Screen as Shawn said in this post:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8331218&postcount=21

I suspect we can't enable Sport Display on EXX because I think this was never available in this chassis. I also think it must had something additionally in KOMBI to activate.


----------

